# What Did You Watch/Listen to on the Trainer Today?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Since a lot of us are training indoors this time of the season, I thought it would be interesting to see what keeps us entertained on a day to day basis. Every day you train, post up your music or DVD distractions.

I'll start. Today: Movie, The Storm of the Century/Stephen King.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

The Twilight Zone or the horrible court shows like Judge Mathis. Those people make me feel better about myself for spending hours on a bicycle in my living room.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

MSNBC - I'm a glutton for punishment. :crazy:


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Movie: Kick-Ass....

It was alright...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

What ever the first mountain stage of the '02 Tour was. The one where Heras paced LA up to the win and the yellow jersey.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I watched some stand up by Carlos Mencia.. then put Sufferfest Angles inf or a while yesterday. The day before I watched Forbidden Kingdom while doing 3x20 @ Z4.. Fun Fun.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

TV: Sportscenter
Movie: Chasing Legends


----------



## jcaddyer (Jun 11, 2010)

movie: Reign of Fire


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

My kids were on a play date so I watched a cheesy horror movie on Netflix called "Teeth" while on the rollers. It's about a teenage girl who has teeth in her honey pot. Disaster results when she clenches. Who can top this?


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

Music only, for me.
Yesterday: The White Stripes
Day before: Pixies
Day before the day before: Drive-By Truckers


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

nothing, I'm watching cyclocomputer and HRM most of the time. noise is tiresome when under load and it's ittirating o the family and neighbours.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Flyers!*

I watch Flyers Hockey!

Seriously I can't want any TV shows or movies as I'd need to keep the TV volumn at max to make sure I hear all the details and that's just too loud. I HATE watching movies and not being able to catch all the dialog. At least with sports, you can watch and understand 100% what is going on and it's no big deal if you miss some of the commentation.

Michael


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

fully loaded 200 disc cd player on random...


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I watch sports, no volume, and listen to music.

I've been listening to the band Pavement a lot. Not until responding to this post did I get the irony of that.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

the_gormandizer said:


> My kids were on a play date so I watched a cheesy horror movie on Netflix called "Teeth" while on the rollers. It's about a teenage girl who has teeth in her honey pot. Disaster results when she clenches. Who can top this?


I remember hearing about that movie. I just added it to the netflix instant cue.

I have ecletic tastes/interest. I watched Dark night the other day. I have also recently watched a documentary about 2012. 2012. The case for Christ. Big man Japan. Hell on wheels (cycling doc). Syriana. super high me. Special. the botany of desire. boondock saints II. killer clowns for outterspace. GI Joe And zombieland. And the new star trek

Next up is shutter island, and a clockwork orange.

When it comes time for intervals closer to FTP, I do hard music (pantera, megadeath, metalica, kelly clarkson, etc.)


----------



## avam (Oct 19, 2010)

It's my first year using an indoor trainer at home. I've struggled this first month to work hard enough to simulate my usual 1hr rides. I guess it was the TV watching that affected my concentration and motivation. Last night I used the Ipod, started with my classic rock, and was able to hammer out my first really good trainer workout.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

Endurance films Hill Country


----------



## bmb032 (Dec 14, 2009)

I watched The Last Airbender Saturday evening. I'll also watch Seinfeld often. It happens to come on at the time I usually ride my trainer. I've seen most of them anyway so it's okay if I miss some dialogue here and there.

I also listen to music. Techno or really anything upbeat. I listened to Passion Pit last night and it worked out well.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Music: All Day by Girl Talk


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

episodes 1-5 of Blue Mountain State, season 1.


----------



## mlm1219 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chasing Legends.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

mmcycle10 said:


> TV: Sportscenter
> Movie: Chasing Legends


How is that Chasing Legends movie? Thinking about getting it...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Mixing it up*



jlandry said:


> Since a lot of us are training indoors this time of the season, I thought it would be interesting to see what keeps us entertained on a day to day basis. Every day you train, post up your music or DVD distractions.
> 
> I'll start. Today: Movie, The Storm of the Century/Stephen King.


Music: Tom Petty; MOJO, Eurrythmics; Be Yourself Tonight

Reading: Cycle Sport magazine, Sound & Vision magazine


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

Kinda dumb, but G I Jane was on Encore. Kept me on the trainer the whole movie.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am watching The Sopranos for the first time through. I am on season 4!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In the fall I watch as much college football as possible...now that the season is over I watch sports talk radio (they have a TV broadcast of their show). 

When that goes off the air I watch the news...It's boring, but keeps me informed of current events at least  Besides...when I'm doing intervals, it doesn't much matter what's on TV as I'm zoned out of it most of the time and for the most part it acts as background noise or something to watch between intervals.

I used to watch episodes of Stargate SG-1 when they were on the SyFy channel when I worked out, but they are no longer on and they don't have any good shows on during my training time.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Jackie's Joke Hunt


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Comedy Death Ray POdcast


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Gamer. would not recommend watching it anywhere but on a trainer. it would be too easy to actually pay attention to the movie, thus feeling you'd robbed youself of that time. redeemed myself with another episode of blue mountain state after the movie was over.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

big lebowski. 


And now drinking a caucasian...


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Sufferfest Revolver. Really terrific music and footage. Saw the review in cyclingnews and bought the download. Worth every penny.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

X Files. I'm into Season 3 now. I might throw in some Fringe for some variety next time.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Today, movie: Mystic River.


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

Sufferfest - The Hunted, I really like it!

They just released a new one called Local Hero, I might just have to get that one too.


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

Latest movie = Wall Street (the 2nd one). On longer trainer rides, I'll watch a 2 hour movie, put some fatigue in my legs, and then do 2x20 or 3x10 for the last hour +

I also purchased Universal's Giro coverage. Started at stage one and have one week left. Hooked my computer to my TV. The commentary is actually really good (I am pretty discerning). 

Listen to: All techo. Armin Van Buran, Paul Van Dyk, Tiesto etc ...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

DMH1721 said:


> (I am pretty discerning).
> 
> Listen to: All techo.


Ahem.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I do intervals to football - go hard whenever the ball is NOT in play. I also do temp on every other commercial break (alternate with rest). Halftime is a feed zone.

Keeps me on my toes since I have to react to things going on around me and the last 2:00 of each half is REALLY intense


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

DMH1721 said:


> Listen to: All techo. Armin Van Buran, Paul Van Dyk, Tiesto etc ...



Tiesto is really great for the trainer... One set is good for an hour!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

2001 TdF at the moment.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

Season 1 of Six Feet Under right now


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

What I'm watching for this cycle of training:

*Classics:*
La Course en Tête 
The Greatest Show On Earth
A Sunday In Hell
Stars and Watercarriers

*Modern:*
Overcoming
Hell on Wheels
Chasing Legends
A Ride With George Hincapie
Bicycle Dreams

Once I start doing less Endurance/Tempo workouts (where I can still think) and start doing more hard intervals, I will start playing more race videos. Paris Roubaix and Flanders are probably my favorite to watch. I find they push my heart rate into the right zone.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Rise Against


----------



## BruceG1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I-Pod in the dock on shuffle for me on the rollers. Canuks hockey if a game is on with the sound off or on low. The Office if I use the trainer.


----------



## newman (Nov 6, 2006)

Metallica,Nugent,Sabbath on the Ipod ,Seinfeld or Kung Fu on tv with subtitles


----------



## Michael S. (Jun 12, 2010)

Nasu: Summer in Andalusia 茄子 アンダルシアの夏
A Japanese bicycle anime movie. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasu:_Summer_in_Andalusia

And it's sequel about the world cup in Japan
Nasu: A Migratory Bird with Suitcase 茄子 スーツケースの渡り鳥
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasu:_A_Migratory_Bird_with_Suitcase

Really nice animation and entertaining bicycle races.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

How do you watch on Universal from last season? I don't seem to see a link to purchase anything but this years season. 



DMH1721 said:


> Latest movie = Wall Street (the 2nd one). On longer trainer rides, I'll watch a 2 hour movie, put some fatigue in my legs, and then do 2x20 or 3x10 for the last hour +
> 
> I also purchased Universal's Giro coverage. Started at stage one and have one week left. Hooked my computer to my TV. The commentary is actually really good (I am pretty discerning).
> 
> Listen to: All techo. Armin Van Buran, Paul Van Dyk, Tiesto etc ...


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

zach.scofield said:


> Rise Against


Yes! A man with taste. I have really only ever used the Sufferfest videos, but I've done them too many times so I've gotten a little bored. Maybe I'll just watch TV tomorrow morning while it's 18 degrees outside.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

andy aldort teaches slide guitar; watched his section on duane allman.....


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Saturday: DVD, Burn After Reading.


----------



## fatroadie (May 5, 2002)

Tiesto channel on Pandora. Probably watch Fight Club tonight (the movie, not the sufferfest vid)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

My trainer doesn't play movies OR music...


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Steve D said:


> Sufferfest Revolver. Really terrific music and footage. Saw the review in cyclingnews and bought the download. Worth every penny.


+1

I have all the Sufferfest videos. Like 'em all.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Deadmau5, _4x4=12_. Great bpm for crankin out a good rhythm on the trainer.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Lately, I've been watching online traing videos for work. I mean, if you're gonna be bored out of your skull anyway...


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Just got done with the Fight Club Sufferfest video. I prefer that one over others I have, probably because it suits my style of riding the closest. Thinking now I should do the others more then so I get a bit of variety. Watched Lock, Stock and two Smoking Barrels the other day. I also watched Chasing Legends and Race Across the Sky a few times.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just started season one of Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Today: DVD= The Police, Does Everyone Stare?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> +1
> 
> I have all the Sufferfest videos. Like 'em all.


I bought all but the newest video a few weeks ago.. Used a few now.. Downward Spiral, Fight Club, Angels, and now revolver last night.

Last night with Revolver I did it with Z3 recovery and Z5 hard efforts. I never shifted gears only changed cadence. I like the series because you can ride them any way you want. After the workout finished I did another 10 min of Z3 with 5 min of Z1 recovery. An hour and my legs were toast.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

5th season Mission Impossible TV series!


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Breaking Away! Finally got around to seeing it. It was all it was cracked up to be, I suppose.


----------



## Tim_ (May 23, 2007)

Hooked up my old PS2 in the basement and tried to play Tomb Raider... I gave up after 5 min and just cranked up the iPod. I only planned on doing 35 min, but got into a good groove and went for the full hour.

I'm enjoying my new fluid trainer more than I thought.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Did an hour and a half to the "M" songs I have on the ipod, "Mony Mony" came on at about an hour and fifteen minutes, worked out just perfect. 

I just need to loose about 18 pounds within the next 6 weeks and I will be really happy. Guess I need to cut out the quaterpunders!!!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Double post!!!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

kmunny19 said:


> Breaking Away! Finally got around to seeing it. It was all it was cracked up to be, I suppose.


Great Movie!!!


----------



## Snowstorm (Nov 17, 2009)

Been on a mash-up kick lately.

Girl Talk

DJ Milkman

Free music!

Found that I can almost double my time on the trainer if I put on some head-woofers/cans and absolutely blast them (drowns out my breathing and the hum of the trainer).


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Porn!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Milan San Remo virtual. Tacx Fortius. All vitals on screen so beat doesn't matter.

Peter Gabriel "Us"
Pink Floyd "The Final Cut"


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Deadwood, season 3, with subtitles. Have to watch each episode twice to catch the dialogue I miss during intervals.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Today: Movie - *To Die For*


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Real Rides-Force. its OK, need to follow the cadence numbers and ignore average heart rate in lieu of leg muscle feel after its over. did that for 1 hour, then started Black Hawk Down for 1 minute intervals for the next hour.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Today: Movie - Good Will Hunting


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I downloaded sufferfest's Local hero on Saturday.. Did that workout and it was pretty fun. The jokes and encouragement were good for a smirk every now and then. Fun video.. worth the $12.


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I downloaded sufferfest's Local hero on Saturday.. Did that workout and it was pretty fun. The jokes and encouragement were good for a smirk every now and then. Fun video.. worth the $12.


I got that one as well, great video! I also have The Hunted, its a good climbing workout.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have all of them now.. Since it's early in the season I don't red line like the videos suggest but I can do solid Z5 efforts with Z3 recovery to them.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Last night - Bourne Identity... good stuff... just an easy spin, otherwise i need a more structured music playlist or cycling DVD...


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I have all of them now.. Since it's early in the season I don't red line like the videos suggest but I can do solid Z5 efforts with Z3 recovery to them.


Like sufferfest as well. The strength (and depending on your goals, weakness) of these is that they only give you intensity ranges. You get "10/10" effort but if you're holding it for a 15" sprint it's obviously not going to be the same power as when they call for 10/10 for 90" or 3'. They're a nice change of pace from staring at a bunch of people riding in a gym.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

bikerboy337 said:


> Last night - Bourne Identity... good stuff... just an easy spin, otherwise i need a more structured music playlist or cycling DVD...


All the Bourne flicks are good to spin to...I was worn out after spinning and watching the last one.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

history channel documentary on the Gestapo (scary), and a couple more episodes of blue mountain state.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I busted out the old gameboy. It killed a good 100 minutes, and I blasted some GNR for the last 20 minutes of my zone 2 workout.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Sufferfest-Angels. Used the hunted as an LT test and then the disc died, which was OK, as I was shattered. They're great, and half the cost of spinervals.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Today: Documentary - The Obama Deception


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

hrumpole said:


> Sufferfest-Angels. Used the hunted as an LT test and then the disc died, which was OK, as I was shattered. They're great, and half the cost of spinervals.


I woke up early this morning and was not motivated at all so I downloaded Sufferfest Angels and I loved it, I'm sore but it was really fun going against Contador and the others and trying to answer the attacks when your toast....

I have used the Charmicheal dvds and Sufferfest was just so much better for me than watching people spinning in a gym.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Today: Dixie Chicks - Shut Up And Sing.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Used also*

I downloaded Angels and Downward Spiral. Both great videos and I have them on my Apple TV so I can play them on the 42" TV while on the rollers:thumbsup:


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Time to dig this one up...


Today: DVD Joe Satriani-Live @ Montreux Jazz Fest


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Talk about bringing a post back from the dead hehe. I guess it is trainer season though, for the US, at least. I think I was watching last years Paris–Roubaix


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Currently finishing off "Falling Skies" from the DVR...I have "Once Upon a Time..." to check out as well. After that, I'll use trainer time to watch the new Spartacus season, and pick up True Blood from where I left off (Season2).

Netflix is my trainer companion, especially now that they have a lot of TV series up for streaming...very easy to time what you are watching with your workouts (1 hour TV episode = ~44 minutes after skipping commercials, and 1 hour pay-channel show is exactly 1 hour..). Pretty much all my trainer workouts are 1.5 or 2 hours in duration, if shorter than 1.5 hours (say a high intensity interval session), I'll just pad out the front and backends with extended warmup/cooldown time in order to finish an episode.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

2009 Paris-Roubaix from the start until just a bit after the Arenburg. Want to hear something funny? When they went from the cobbles to the pavement it actually felt like it was a bit easier for me to turn over the cranks. I must have really been into it....... It was that "Ahhhh, that's better!" feeling.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll be watching chasing legends tonight on the trainer.


----------



## Chriscycles (Oct 18, 2009)

Time to hit the trainer, have this year's Belgium 'Cross Championship loaded up on the AppleTV


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

OPRAH!!!!

'89 & '90 TDF. Great stuff.


----------



## EvilGreg (Jul 20, 2011)

TV: Top Gear


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I was on the 2nd disc of the '09 Paris-Roubaix. Basically I go through an entire cycle of Flanders and Paris-Roubaix, starting with '02 and ending in '11. Then I start again. Never gets old.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Last couple nights have been '11 TdF. Stages 8-11 last night. The other option (if it's not a specific workout) is The Sufferfest videos. I'll pick one based on my desired level of suffering.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Random ipod music and either Sufferfest or Ergvideos.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Last night, 2hours zone 2 on the trainer while watching more Redbox garbage. 

This time I watched the movie "Colombiana", which was a great comedy for me, since I'm Colombian-American. (Typical hollywood stereotyping garbage)

Based on this thread I started watching more movies on the trainer. It truly does make the time go quicker!! Is it the lack of commercials creating more continuity? Don't know.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

I used a friend's trainer and she has it sitting in front of one of those electric Costco fireplaces ... 
.
-----------------------
The best three ever:
- a glass wall looking west on the Front Range from Denver.
- a back porch view of the sunrise over the Chesapeake Bay.
- a view of the hills from a rented Canaan Valley condo.
.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

DVD Dream Theater : Metropolis 2000 Live.


----------



## thenanny (May 2, 2011)

Today I'm watching the Paris Tours race that I have DVRed from October


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Usually whatever's on TV ... which isn't very much.


----------



## latah_M.E. (Sep 3, 2009)

*Oprah, No.*



edwin headwind said:


> OPRAH!!!!
> 
> '89 & '90 TDF. Great stuff.



But 1989 and 1990 TDF videos are my favorites.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

big fan of the sufferfest as well usually local hero or angels both great.

I just picked up a 6 pack of videos off ebay from seek out cycling, no music but like the workouts and similar to sufferfest you are watchiing racing or roup rides, what is different is that the videos are all from one person point of view the whole time rather than jumping back and forth to differnt races, also amateur races so no chasing dopers up mtn sides or running down cancellera in a TT, for the price they are good I guess we will see how long I use them, as I try to ride outdoors even in the cold.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

These two always stick out of my mixes.

Mostly velobeats.com

RJD2 is great for the trainer.


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

Sufferfest Angels yesterday. Almost 60, sunny, and clear, here in Central California so I climbed the real thing.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

DVD - Slayer- Still Reigning Live

My neck hurts more than my legs from headbanging. \m/


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sweet. . .*



cyclesport45 said:


> Porn!


Me too. Pretty much anything in Vivid Videos catalog.


----------



## STS_PA (Jun 26, 2006)

I never watch TV, but must have my MP3 player, preferably playing something that your parents' would have despised.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Olympic Trials - Marathon, and Tiesto's Podcast. Neither helped


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well this morning was spin but on Monday i watched a warren miller ski movie. Nice to ride to.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

My last three trainer rides
Senna - excellent movie for anyone but really awesome for F1 fans
To Live and Ride in LA - not my scene but I like it for what it was
The girl with the Dragon Tattoo (euro version) - only about half way through but love it so far

all can be had on Netflix streaming


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Last night, I listened to Netsky's 2 hour show on The Essential Mix: while doing intervals on the rollers.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

waldo425 said:


> Last night, I listened to Netsky's 2 hour show on The Essential Mix: while doing intervals on the rollers.


New Sufferfest video. A very dark place. Then a little basketball. Nice workout.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, my plan was to spin to Sufferfest for the first time.
Whoohooo, right?
Unfortunately, it took 3 hours ( !?!?!) to download Downward Spiral using an iPhone hotspot...  so my workout was my old standby; staring at a concrete wall and listening to my iPod shuffle (Southern Culture, Ramones, Foo Fighters, etc..)


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

waldo425 said:


> Last night, I listened to Netsky's 2 hour show on The Essential Mix: while doing intervals on the rollers.


BBC1's Essential Mixes are great!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

iheartbenben said:


> BBC1's Essential Mixes are great!


The Netsky mix is the only one that I've listened to thus far. I need to find more; will be helpful for future long roller rides.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I've found TV episodes minus the commercials the best, as their setup to reengage you every 10 minutes or so. Mostly I've been watching old seasons of the biggest loser, its quite motivational to see the changes they make from episode to episode and rather motivates me to try and do the same. Afterall if someone 200lbs overweight can push themselves that hard, shouldn't I be able to do the same?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RRRoubaix said:


> Well, my plan was to spin to Sufferfest for the first time.
> Whoohooo, right?
> Unfortunately, it took 3 hours ( !?!?!) to download Downward Spiral using an iPhone hotspot...  so my workout was my old standby; staring at a concrete wall and listening to my iPod shuffle (Southern Culture, Ramones, Foo Fighters, etc..)


At least, you had good music. The Sufferfest did take forever to set up. I downloaded it and burnt it but it took several hours to get it right. I had an afternoon work-out instead of the morning one. But I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr and Mrs Smith on FX


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

DVD. Dream Theater - 5 Years In A Livetime


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I rode outside*

my trainer typically only gets used for warm ups before cx races

still only in knee warmers


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Watched the Green Hornet last night while doing some steady endurance work with TrainerRoad.. Easy way to pass the time.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

the last week has been rich with TDU coverage, love it


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I found Hell on Wheels and Netflix. I like it because it's subtitled so I muted the tv and listened to some rocking music to get me motivated.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Tonight: Sportscenter on mute*

with shuffled punk, rock and rap on bluetooth headset.

Last night: Snoop's Puff, Puff, Pass

Before: Pantani winning the 98 Giro-my fave


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Tonight: Sportscenter on mute*

with shuffled punk, rock and rap on bluetooth headset.

Last night: Snoop's Puff, Puff, Pass

Before: Pantani winning the 98 Giro-my fave


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

There's an unopened trainer in my family room and I road 3 hrs today - it was in the 80s so I figured I'd ride outside instead. After seeing Wilco last night I listened to a ton of that to start and then onto other random stuff...

Wilco - Give Back the Key to My Heart
Wilco - Handshake Drugs
Wilco - Wishful Thinking
Wilco - Radio Cure
Wilco - Poor Places
Super Furry Animals - Hello Sunshine
Air - La Femme D'Argent
Sufjan Stevens - Seven Swans



And a buncha other ****.


----------



## ouijisan (Jun 16, 2011)

Everest. Beyond the limit on Netflix


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Somebody I used to know:

Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video - YouTube


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I watched Yentl, Terms of Endearment and Sense and Sensability. I wanted to simulate riding across the Sahara in August with no water and flat tires, on a unicycle with no seat.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

swuzzlebubble said:


> Somebody I used to know:
> 
> Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video - YouTube


This version is better:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

j.knight said:


> I watched Yentl, Terms of Endearment and Sense and Sensability. I wanted to simulate riding across the Sahara in August with no water and flat tires, on a unicycle with no seat.


And I thought Sufferfest was painful.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

Season 3 Episode 1 of the U.K. version of 'Being Human' and this past Thursday's 'Parks and Recreation'.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Did an hour workout to this mix, while watching Southpark on mute:

1(intro/warmup) Drugs Work- Miss Kitten
2. Coldplay- Paradise (Fedde le Grand Remix)
3. DTV- Monster Mash (Justice remix)
4. Britney Spears- I wanna Go (David A. & Xclusive remix)
5. Chris Cornell- Part of Me (electro remix)
6. Dj Isaac- Thriller Hardstyle remix (Telejunkie Videomix)
7. Skrillex ft. The Doors- Breakin a Sweat
8. Markus Lange feat. Electro Ferris- You Got the Body Baby (the Damn Bell Doors remix)
9. Hard Stone (psytrance)
10. Pumped Up Kicks (HyJax Remix)
11. First of the Year (Equinox)- Skrillex
12. Lady GaGa- You and I (Dj JaySanity Electro remix)
13. The Doors- People are Strange (Starkillers, Avicii Austin Leeds Remix)
14(cool down) Dirty Sexy Club Music- Deadmau5


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

lately, I've been streaming "The Winds of War" on netflix. tomorrow it will be the nhl skills competition from dvr.


----------



## jroy (Jul 26, 2011)

Primarily watched the x games. Also the ending of Serie A football, Juventus vs. Udinese (goodgame) and FA cup fourth round match; Brighton vs. New Castle. mixed in was ufc to eliminate commercial time.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Yesterday I watched jani brackjovic or however you spell his name fight off attack after attack on alp huez in the 2010 dauphine while on the rollers for 2.5 hours of endurance. 

Today I watched season 2 of breaking bad. Not sure of what episodes as I had them queued on the laptop. Another 2 hours on the rollers. 

Nice to get a couple of longer sessions in as this week has been hectic. Tomorrow intervals and music on the trainer. Not training for anything, just like the varied workouts. 

Was -17 with 49km/h winds...ice, snow so the indoor rides are not that bad.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

DVD-Led Zeppelin Live at Earl's Court


----------

